# Review of Outside films



## Partha (May 3, 2010)

If a radiologist reviews films from an exam done in an outside facility, how is he able to bill for the review of the films to medicare? Any response on this will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (May 3, 2010)

Is there any more information you can give?  There are possibly ways to bill but I would need to know why your radiologist is reviewing films from an xray performed somewhere else.


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 3, 2010)

Is there a contract between them to bill globally? We have some doctors order some tests and read them themselves so we add the 26 mod and they add the TC mod on their end. We would need more info to give a definite answer to you.


----------

